# Christmas in Dubai from USA



## Steel_City_X (Nov 12, 2010)

We have two children traveling with their father to UAE over their Christmas Holiday. Both girls 11 and 7. Their mother is concerned about the travel via airlines. The UK is telling a more frightful image of the situation in UAE than is the USA government.

How can we prepare two high spirited girls for the adventure with their father. I've looked through threads and I thought I would seek some advice. Expats in Tanzania where a great help to my father when he lived there for a couple years.

Thank you.


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

? This is worded quite strange for a post so I assume that is why no one has responded and just lots of looks 

For a vacation, they will be fine and for the most part think this is a great place. They will probably never get too far outside the western or tourist areas so will get to see all the glam of Dubai and not the other side. They will can do a boat eating tour thing on the creek, have a trip to a brunch and try all the different foods from the area, go on the ride a camel and dinner in the desert tourist thing, maybe go to Fujeirah and swim with actual wild dolphins and if lucky get to see a turtle, go to atlantis to see the large aquarium (it is similar to the atlanta aquarium) and then there is the huge water park there, maybe jump over to abu dhabi to the newly opened theme park Ferrari world, go skiing/snowboard at the mall, and can spend an evening out at the global village that has lots of shopping and foods from different themed distinct shopping tents/buildings/areas. There will also most likely be some famous singer/artists that they will like to see as Dubai tends to bring in famous people around holidays or events. As long as you stay on the beaten path, then it can appear a very nice place.


----------



## Matt2234 (Aug 14, 2010)

This place is great they will have plenty of fun. And it is safer here than most cities in US so i wouldn't worry to much.


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

Are they afraid of flying or of actually visiting the UAE? I find nothing scary about either to be honest  plenty of fun things to do around here like the ones jynx mentions.


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

I'm slightly confused as to why the mother is worried. Is she referring to the recent discovery of the bomb making materials on the cargo flights?
If that is the case, I think the worse thing to do is to stay at home because we then allow someone's twisted ways and ideas to keep us prisoner in our own home and country.

I've travelled with Emirates since that story broke and no one was going to stop me from going on my hard-earned holiday and I enjoyed it! The same can be true for the girls. They are at an age when air travel and international holidays are very exciting. If their father is excited, they will then feed off his emotions and feel at ease and happy about their holiday.

I first travelled here when I was 12 years old and I found the place exciting and loved my holiday. As Jynx has pointed out, there are so many interesting things to do here to keep the girls occupied and ensure that they have a good time. And to be honest, UAE is probably one of the safer countries out there to visit.


----------

